# 457 Dependent visa - Work rights?



## deepakjagyasi (Jun 18, 2015)

I am having 457 work visa for 4 years, I want to know if my wife who is on 457 Dependent visa can work in Australia - full time?

I checked the immigration website but am unable to find a link where this is clearly mentioned that a person on 457 dependent visa has full working rights, can anyone please point me to the correct link where this is explicitly mentioned?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

there are no work restrictions on 457 Secondary holders


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

deepakjagyasi said:


> I am having 457 work visa for 4 years, I want to know if my wife who is on 457 Dependent visa can work in Australia - full time?
> 
> I checked the immigration website but am unable to find a link where this is clearly mentioned that a person on 457 dependent visa has full working rights, can anyone please point me to the correct link where this is explicitly mentioned?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


457 dependent spouse has full work rights. Me and my manager were both on 457 in oz for three years and his wife was working full time in a permanent role. But these days getting job on 457 and even 309 spouse has become difficult because of there provisional nature.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

BngToPerth said:


> 457 dependent spouse has full work rights. Me and my manager were both on 457 in oz for three years and his wife was working full time in a permanent role. But these days getting job on 457 and even 309 spouse has become difficult because of there provisional nature.


true, hire someone on 457 Secondary or 309, then something out of their control happens (the 457 primary is cancelled and consequentially the secondary is cancelled as well, or the couple separates which applies to both visas) and you have lost an employee without notice !


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If you look at her visa grant there will be no conditions that limit her ability to work (probably her only condition is 8501 - requirement to maintain health insurance). If she looks in VEVO at her visa, it should also clarify this.


----------



## kingofnowhere (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi All
I have a 457 from my employer A and my spouse has the dependent visa from me.

If my spouse get a job in company B, is there any additional procedures like filing for nomination change for the dependent?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

No, only the primary visa holder must continue working for the nominating employer. The secondary (dependent) visa holders can work for anyone without needing to file any documents or notifying DIBP.


----------



## kingofnowhere (Feb 13, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> No, only the primary visa holder must continue working for the nominating employer. The secondary (dependent) visa holders can work for anyone without needing to file any documents or notifying DIBP.


Thanks a lot for the information.


----------

